# GoDaddy and Cubecart



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like to know if there is anyone using godaddy and cubecart. I will be needing help hooking the cubecart up to my site and godaddy said they don't do that.
Can anyone help me with that?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Buechee said:


> I would like to know if there is anyone using godaddy and cubecart. I will be needing help hooking the cubecart up to my site and godaddy said they don't do that.
> Can anyone help me with that?


What do you mean by hooking up? I was able to upload and install CubeCart and it seems to work.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, I did cube and zen. Now I'm ready to customize and stock. Any advice on the customizing is very much needed.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Buechee said:


> Okay, I did cube and zen. Now I'm ready to customize and stock. Any advice on the customizing is very much needed.


I would suggest reading the help section at CubeCart. 

They give step by step instructions on how to install and customize cubecart.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I would suggest reading the help section at CubeCart.
> 
> They give step by step instructions on how to install and customize cubecart.


Thanks. I'm on it.


----------

